# Programmas / Software >  Latviešu klaviatūra

## abergs

Ja kādam vajag, šeit links latviešu burtu uzlikšanai klaviatūrai (WINXPsp2):
http://rapidshare.com/files/38874960/LATV.rar.html
Latvian Interface Pack no Microsofta ar izrietošām tulkošanas pērlēm:Sistēma tiek beidzēta  :: 
Vairāk patīk Apostrofs, orģinālo adresi gan neatceros.
Standarta klaviatūrai nebija problēmu, parādījās kad vajadzēja vecajam laptopam ar vācu klaviatūru.

----------


## Mairis

Čalīt, šito, man liekas, zin pilnīgi visi, tas nav nekas jauns!
Man jau pirms 2 vai 3 gadiem, kad tikko sāku lietot WinXP, šitas bija ieinstalēts!

----------


## abergs

Spriežot pēc šī foruma-diez vai.

----------


## Pocis

Varbūt kads zin,ko lai dara,ja kompis spītīgi atsakas rakstīt garo A un burtu C mikstinato. Ta vieta viņš atver konkrētu pielikumu.
Ir vajadzība uzrakstīt zolīdu vēstuli un pie tam latviešu valoda. Varbut tos noklusējuma taustuņus uz tiem pielikumiem var kaut ka  pamainīt,lai sanaktu uz citu taustiņu kombinaciju,vai ari atcelt?

----------


## Texx

Konkrētajā programmā, kas pārtver to taustiņu kombināciju vajadzētu kaut kādos uzstādījumos šo fīču noņemt jeb pārlikt kaut kādu citu taustiņu kombināciju. Kā Tu ievadi latviešu burtus? Turot nospiestu labo ALT kopā ar burtu?

----------


## Pocis

Aga,burts+Alt Gr.

----------


## Texx

Nu tad palīdzēt varētu arī variants uzstādot klaviatūras izkārtojumu, kad pirms mīkstā burta jāuzspiež apostrofa taustiņš vai tildes "~" taustiņš. Tāds izkārtojums ir ietverts Tildes Biroja un WinLat instalācijās. Ja negribas pirkt jeb legalitāte ir svarīga tad derēs bezmaksas varianti programma Apostrofs vai "Latviešu valodas klaviatūras izkārtojumi Windows 2000/XP", kas ieinstalē šādus klaviatūras izkārtojumus.

----------


## Pocis

Čau! Viss notiek,taga ir garais ā un č!
Paldies par atsaucību.  ::

----------


## Mārcis

aberga noradita piesaikne vairs nedarbojas. Kads var palidzet? 

Man ir ungaru Windows, kas it ka piedava uzstadit ari latviesu klaviaturu, bet burti atrodas pilnigi nelogiskas vietas. Ka varu uzstadit normalu latviesu klaviaturu?

----------


## Slowmo

Ar Keyboard Layout Creator izkopēju esošo Tildes dubulto layoutu (var izmantot gan apostrofu, gan tildi). Tā kā nezinu, kas Tev par platformu, pievienotajā failā instalācija visiem variantiem (i386, amd64 u.c). Pats notestēju un itkā viss darbojas. Padod ziņu, vai Tev ar viss ok.

----------


## andrievs

http://serviss.lanet.lv/modules/news/ar ... storyid=72

un vispār iekš serviss.lanet.lv  ir atrodamas daudz vērtīgas un kvalitatīvi aprakstītas lietas

----------


## guguce

Viņus vajag pārbaudīt uz 7 lodziņa. 
Uz tā visi neiet   ::

----------


## Mārcis

Paldies, slowmo! Tagad darbojās, kā nākas.

Vispār fantastiski, cik ātri saņēmu atbildes uz savu jautājumu. Pat nebiju cerējis neko tādu ...

Paldies arī pārējiem par padomiem!

 ::   ::

----------


## Mārcis

Vispār vispirms mēģināju ar Andrieva norādīto layout3-apostrofs.exe. Patiesību sakot, nemaz nezinu, kam pateicoties viss beidzot "aizgāja". Sākumā nesapratu, ka man vēl jāapstiprina jaunie klaviātūras iestādījumi valodu "iestādījumos" (="settings"? - tulkoju brīvi no ungāru Windows "beállítások"). Varbūt daudziem tas liktos pašsaprotami, bet man tāda lēnāka domāšana, piedodiet ...  ::  

To izdarīju tikai tad, kad biju jau 

1) palaidis layout3-apostrofs.exe, un
2) palaidis lvdbl_i386.

----------

